# [luminosité écran] kernel 2.6.30 et luminosité

## Poch

Salut à tous,

J'ai récemment compilé un nouveau kernel 2.6.30 et depuis ce moment, presque à chaque fois que je boote sur ce kernel (disons dans 90% des cas) la luminosité de l'écran est vraiment (mais vraiment) super faible, ce qui rend le laptop inutilisable. Pendant le boot (avant le lancement de gdm) tout fonctionne bien, la luminosité est correcte, mais quand gdm démarre, ça se casse la gueule et ça reste sombre y compris apres le login, sous xfce. 

De plus , il est impossible de régler la luminosité avec la touche Fn et <- ou ->, que ce soit lorsque tout se passe bien (les 10% de cas ou j'ai de la chance) ou quand la luminosité est déjà trop faible. Je penche pour un problème de kernel pour la bonne et simple raison que sous un kernel plus ancien (2.6.25) tout est nickel, mais d'un autre coté parfois tout se passe bien avec le 2.6.30 donc... Je suis perdu...

J'avais aussi pensé évidemment à un problème de matos, mais que ce soit sous le kernel 2.6.25 ou sous windows, je n'ai aucun problème donc j'ai écarté cette possibilité... 

Une idée, un avis, une piste vers ou chercher?

Je ne sais pas trop quelles infos donner donc je vais balancer les grands classiques pour commencer.

Le laptop est un Acer Aspire 7720Z, l'écran un 17" WXGA+ Acer CrystalBrite

Emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2310_@_1.46GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Jun 2009 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_BE"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg ldap libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad man midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode usb video vod vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics  evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_BE" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel v4l vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Uname -a

```

Linux laptop 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #28 SMP Thu Mar 12 15:51:55 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

xorg:

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.2 1.5.3-r5 1.5.3-r6 [M]~1.6.1.901-r2 [M]~1.6.1.901-r3 {...}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r6(18:37:13 12/06/09)(hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 nptl sdl video_cards_intel video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa xorg (tout le reste en -*))

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 ~7.3 ~7.4

     Installed versions:  7.2(18:37:49 12/06/09)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

et lspci -v pour la carte grpahique (je pense pas que ça vienne de là mais sait on jamais, ça coûte rien de le mettre)

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011e

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at 94000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 5110 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011e

        Flags: fast devsel

        Memory at 98500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

est-ce que tu utilises le Kernel ModeSettings ? (KMS)

Est-ce que tu constates un changement en bootant avec le paramètre : i915.modeset=0  ? (à rajouter dans la ligne kernel de grub)

----------

## Poch

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> est-ce que tu utilises le Kernel ModeSettings ? (KMS)
> 
> Est-ce que tu constates un changement en bootant avec le paramètre : i915.modeset=0  ? (à rajouter dans la ligne kernel de grub)

 

Pour kms, non, sauf si on ne parle pas de la même chose:

```

grep -i kms config-2.6.30-gentoo

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

```

Je l'avais activé mais là aussi ça posait des problèmes (si mes souvenirs sont bons l'affichage était trop grand et de mauvaise qualité dans gdm et xfce, en gros je ne voyais qu'une partie de l'écran)...

Pour le boot j'essaie et je dis quoi sous peu...

----------

## Poch

J'ai booté avec le kernel 2.6.30 et l'option que tu m'as donnée et ça a l'air de fonctionner!   :Very Happy: 

La luminosité est correcte et je peux la régler comme d'habitude avec Fn et <- -> donc je pense que c'est réglé.

Un grand merci pour la réponse! 

Si tu as le temps, tu peux m'expliquer en deux mots (ou donner un lien) sur le pourquoi du comment du problème et de la solution? 

Autant (essayer de) comprendre ce qui n'allait pas.

----------

## kernelsensei

De rien  :Wink: 

Bizarre tout de même, parce que la commande que je t'ai donnée sert justement à désactiver le KMS...

J'ai vu passer sur certains forum / mailing lists qu'il y avait des problèmes de backlight avec le KMS activé, donc j'avais pensé à ça.

----------

## Biloute

J'ai constaté le même problème en testant le gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1

parfois la commande xbacklight ne change rien alors je passe en root et la miracle ça refonctionne puis aprés quelques appels de cette commande ça bloque.[/code]

----------

## Poch

Finalement ça marche pas, j'ai les mêmes problèmes de luminosité qu'avant avec le kernel 2.6.30...

Quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

